# Light Correction Detail - Audi RS4 in Daytona Grey - Swissvax Best of Show!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The owner of this car originally had his E46 M3 booked in with me a few weeks back but he's recently changed it to this BEAST - I certainly wasn't complaining!

The car itself was in stunning condition already but was suffering from a lack of gloss on the paintwork and a few deeper defects in the clearcoat. The task was to remove these defects where safe to do so, restore the gloss and getting it looking good for Edition 38….

Some befores:


DSC09478 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09479 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09480 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09484 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09488 by RussZS, on Flickr

I started with the wheel area using AutoSmart G101, Smart Wheels and various brushes:

Tyres degreased with G101:


DSC09495 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear of wheels with Wheel Wooly and Smart Wheels:


DSC09497 by RussZS, on Flickr

Valet Pro Brushes elsewhere:


DSC09498 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09499 by RussZS, on Flickr

Largest Wheel Wooly on the arches with G101:


DSC09500 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09501 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed:


DSC09502 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the lower half of the car was prerinsed with Auto Finesse's Citrus Power, rinsed then hand washed with Auto Finesse Lather:


DSC09503 by RussZS, on Flickr

after rinsing IronX was used to safely remove any fallout from the paintwork:


DSC09505 by RussZS, on Flickr

A surprisingly small amount was present:


DSC09510 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09511 by RussZS, on Flickr

The few tar deposits present were removed with Auto Finesse Oblitarate, then the car was pressure rinsed and moved inside to begin claying with Auto Finesse Clay and Citrus Bling as lubricant:


DSC09515 by RussZS, on Flickr

As per usual, not much was removed after the IronX/Oblitarate combo, just tree sap remained:


DSC09516 by RussZS, on Flickr

After this the car was thoroughly dried to avoid water runs during the corrective stages:

Blower for intricate areas:


DSC09517 by RussZS, on Flickr

CG Wooly Mammoth otherwise, using pat dry method:


DSC09518 by RussZS, on Flickr

After drying the paintwork was assessed for thickness, defects under various lighting and various polishing combinations were tested. The paint was some of the hardest I've come across recently - normally Audi's aren't toooo bad, but this was incredibly hard.

After assessing various combinations I settled on Megs 101 via Menzerna's new Cutting Pad and Festool Rotary, then refined with Megs 205 and 3M Polishing Pad via Rotary. In some places the Rupes Big Foot was also used. The more intricate areas were worked using various combinations including the Megs MF system but with 101 in place of D300 and the Rupes LHR75 with Megs Cutting Pad and Rupes Zephir Compound.

Some pictures from the corrective stages:

General condition of paint:


DSC09526 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09532 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC09556 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09567 by RussZS, on Flickr

LHR75 in use:


DSC09563 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC09582 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09595 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bootlid 50/50


DSC09617 by RussZS, on Flickr

After


DSC09620 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear lights addressed with Megs 101 and Megs MF Cutting Disc:


DSC09675 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09678 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bootlid before:


DSC09686 by RussZS, on Flickr

After


DSC09696 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC09701 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09707 by RussZS, on Flickr

Refining stage with Megs 205:


DSC09735 by RussZS, on Flickr

Starting to look good:


DSC09745 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09746 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09749 by RussZS, on Flickr

After refining and a CarPro Eraser wipedown, the car was moved out into the Sun for inspection and also to be rinsed down to remove any traces of polishing dust:


DSC09754 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09758 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09762 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09764 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09767 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09768 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09773 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing the RS4 was moved back inside and carefully dried again with the blower.

Next we applied 2x layer of Swissvax Best of Show:


DSC09774 by RussZS, on Flickr

curing:


DSC09775 by RussZS, on Flickr

BriteMax Twins on the exhaust:


DSC09726 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mint Rims on the alloys:


DSC09776 by RussZS, on Flickr

Also used:

- Auto Finesse Crystal on the glass
- CarPro PERL on the tyres
- Auto Finesse Revive on plastics

Intricate areas with BriteMax AIO:


DSC09781 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, some afters:


DSC09777 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09778 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09782 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09783 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09788 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09790 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09792 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09796 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09802 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09805 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09811 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09812 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09817 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09818 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09821 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09822 by RussZS, on Flickr

and of course, some Tesco pics 


DSC09823 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09824 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09825 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09827 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09829 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09830 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading and sorry about all of the pics, I have some serious love for the RS4!!! Next up we have a Limited Edition Clio 200, 996 911 Turbo and a Cayman! I do love this job at times!! 


DSC09836 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely work Russ, nice meeting you today mate.

What dilution do you use G101 on the tyres and arches, also whats surfex hd like on those areas?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Lovely work Russ, nice meeting you today mate.
> 
> What dilution do you use G101 on the tyres and arches, also whats surfex hd like on those areas?


10:1 I would use mate


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

love the colour, nice work Russ


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Russ! Stunning car too! Nice to have a little chat with you today at Wacstock, hope things continue to go well, best of luck catching up on all the cars you have waiting!


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow....lovely job:thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

most beautifull audi all time for me!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic job Russ! :thumb:

Love the RS4!!! :argie:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

That looks lovely, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ace as always dude


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job and a fantastic result.

Thank-you, John Tht.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work on a stunning car Russ:argie: Think the Daytona grey is a fabulous colour....


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great Job, the RS4 looks fantastic.
I love this color:doublesho


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

One of the best Audi colours IMO. 

Great finish you've achieved Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

I'll answer the specific questions later when I get home. 

Russ.


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

+1 for best colour


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Stunning work on a beast of a car:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Outstanding work as always Russ, read this thread twice and the after results are spot on, what a great colour and car, you've worked your magic on it lovely :thumb:

Have a great Bank Holiday from me :thumb:


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Great work, what a car! Love the beading shots too.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Superb as always Russ


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

we want more pictures!
Beautifull


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic job Russ!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

OMG i love these cars!!!
Great job looks very glossy in the afters:thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome work Russ!!:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply stunning Russ never seen one that colour but looks amazing looks slammed very low and very rare true performance Audi and one of the best handling Audi's built IMHO


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Lovely work Russ, nice meeting you today mate.
> 
> What dilution do you use G101 on the tyres and arches, also whats surfex hd like on those areas?


Good to meet you too mate 

4:1 normally or so, I don't really measure it out if I'm honest but around that sort of dilution ratio.



AaronGTi said:


> Looking good :thumb:


Thanks as always mate 



richard33dees said:


> love the colour, nice work Russ


Thank you!!



JBirchy said:


> Great job Russ! Stunning car too! Nice to have a little chat with you today at Wacstock, hope things continue to go well, best of luck catching up on all the cars you have waiting!


Yeah great to meet you finally Jon. I saw you earlier in the day, recognised you but couldn't put a name to the face!! Thanks for sorting me out a good deal, Chris's stand was stacked!!



StevieM3 said:


> Wow....lovely job:thumb:


Cheers 



Clyde said:


> Nice work!


Thank you!!



Wout_RS said:


> most beautifull audi all time for me!


Agree, awesome car!



skorpios said:


> Fantastic job Russ! :thumb:
> 
> Love the RS4!!! :argie:


Thank you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Outstanding work as always Russ, read this thread twice and the after results are spot on, what a great colour and car, you've worked your magic on it lovely :thumb:
> 
> Have a great Bank Holiday from me :thumb:


Thanks for your very kind words as always Trip, really appreciated! I hope you enjoyed your BH 



octobersown said:


> Great work, what a car! Love the beading shots too.


Thank you 



RDB85 said:


> Superb as always Russ


Cheers :thumb:



TopSport+ said:


> we want more pictures!
> Beautifull


I'll get some more from the owner, no doubt there will be some from Ed38 too… 



prokopas said:


> Fantastic job Russ!


Thank you!!



georgeandpeppa said:


> OMG i love these cars!!!
> Great job looks very glossy in the afters:thumb:


Thanks 



GreenyR said:


> Awesome work Russ!!:thumb:


Appreciated 



Derekh929 said:


> Simply stunning Russ never seen one that colour but looks amazing looks slammed very low and very rare true performance Audi and one of the best handling Audi's built IMHO


Thanks as always Derek. Totally agree with you too, awesome machine!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking results. I need to stop reading these RS4 threads, makes me want one sooooo bad!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great work Russ, should turn some heads the weekend.I will try and get some rolling shots on the way there


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice color and excellent work Russ!


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Excellent work  I'll keep an eye out for it at the weekend


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Youngben (Sep 27, 2008)

Really happy with the result and the standard of Russ's work! He cames well recomended and now it see why! Here are some more pictures of the car as requested now i have it how i want it looking...


----------



## Youngben (Sep 27, 2008)

if anyone is good with photoshop and would like to have a play with any of the photos please feel free as there only from iphone and there not as good as they could be!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

THX a lot!
so, so, so beautiful


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent work Russ! That RS4 looks awesome!


----------



## 10737 (Dec 3, 2007)

Top class mate well done :thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

That is fantastic mate love an rs4one day


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Fantastic job on a fantastic machine, probably the best looking RS 4 i have seen in a long time. Spot on Russ.


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

Best colour possible I reckon


----------



## Hetz (Apr 8, 2008)

that grey looks lovely!


----------



## A2ON (Aug 28, 2012)

What a car , looks ohh so epic


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, really appreciate the kind feedback. 

Russ.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice job on RS4, car looks like pure muscle.


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Great work


----------

